# Trotz Verbindung zum Router kein Internet



## Pxxl (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo wie der titel schon sagt komme ich nicht ins Internet mit einem von 4 Computer. Das heisst der Router funktioniert einwandfrei aver ich kann nicht ins Internet. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2011)

Mit den anderen 3 PC´s geht das Internet aber?
Ist der Problem Rechner per Wlan oder Kabel angeschlossen? Wie siehts mit den anderen Rechnern aus?

Wenn die anderen Rechner gehen prüf mal ob die Treiber von deinem Netzwerkadapter korrekt installiert sind und ob DHCP aktiviert ist.


----------



## Zappzarrap (12. Februar 2011)

Ein bischen mehr Info´s wären tatsächlich gut...Gib doch mal in der Konsole

ipconfig/all

ein und poste hier was bei dem entsprechenden Netzwerkadapter steht. Da 
kann man meist schon ne Menge rauslesen. Hast du da zB nen Standardgateway
aber keine IP, stimmt irgendwas mit dem DHCP Server nicht. Sollte auch da 
aber auch kein Standardgateways stehen, sind die Probleme elementarerer 
natur, sprich Kabel - sofern verwendet - kaputt/steckt nicht richtig, Treiber
funzt nicht etc. pp.


----------



## TheReal1604 (13. Februar 2011)

Grundsätzlich wäre es interessant ob er sich überhaupt wirklich in dem Netzwerk befindet. Wenn per W-Lan angebunden evtl. Mac filter?

More infos plsxxxxx!


----------



## Pxxl (19. Februar 2011)

Also entschuldigung das es so lange gedauert hat. Mein Pc war früher über Lan und jetzt über W-Lan angeschlossen. Es hat am Anfang funktioniert, aber dann wurde es irgendwie langsam und dann habe ich eine Systemrücksetzung gemacht und seit dem funktioniert es nicht mehr. Weder über W-Lan noch über Kabel. Die Verbindung zum Router besteht, jedoch komme ich nicht ins Internet. Die anderen Computer sind mit W-Lan angeschlossen. Und es ist kein Mac.

Ipconfig:

Hostname:                   Luca
Primäres DNS-Suffix:      -
IP-Routing aktiviert:       nein
Wins-Proxy aktiviert:      nein

Drahtlose Netzwerkverbingung

Beschreibung:                Wireless USB Card
Physikalische Adresse:     00-D0-41-B6-CF-FE
DHCP aktiviert:               nein
IP-Adresse:                   192.168.1.1
Subnetzmaske:               255.255.255.0
Standardgateway:          192.168.1.1


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Februar 2011)

Was passiert denn wenn du dhcp anmachst und die ip automatisch beziehen lässt?

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Sturmi (19. Februar 2011)

Pxxl schrieb:


> IP-Adresse:                   192.168.1.1
> Subnetzmaske:               255.255.255.0
> Standardgateway:          192.168.1.1


Du hast ne IP-Adresse fest eingestellt. Einfach automatisch beziehn und es sollte gehn.


----------



## Pxxl (19. Februar 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert denn wenn du dhcp anmachst und die ip automatisch beziehen lässt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme



Dann steht immer netzwerkadresse beziehen und es passiert nichts


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2011)

Du solltest dhcp im Router und bei den angebundenen Geraeten einstellen, sonst funktioniert das nicht ganz.

Mit MAC-Filter wird bisserl was anderes gemeint.
Kann man im Router einstellen, so das sich keine andere, ausser die eingestellten MAC-Adressen mit dem Router verbinden koennen.
Hier ein Wikilink zu MAC falls Interesse vorhanden ist.

mfG
V.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Pxxl schrieb:


> IP-Adresse:                   192.168.1.1
> Subnetzmaske:               255.255.255.0
> Standardgateway:          192.168.1.1



Das kann nicht funktionieren. Die lokale IP Adresse muss im selben Nummernkreis wie der Router sein (in deinem Fall wohl 192.168.1). Die 4. Zahl darf nicht identisch zu irgendeinem Gerät in deinem Netzwerk sein. Der DNS muss in deinem Fall identisch mit dem Gateway (sprich Router IP) sein.
Wenn die Änderung erfolgt ist, sollte es einerseits möglich sein den Router zu pingen, andererseits auch Adressen im Internet (z.B. _ping web.de_).


----------



## Pxxl (20. Februar 2011)

Also muss ich jetzt nur die Ip-Adresse ändern z.B. in 192.168.1.6 oder so?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Pxxl schrieb:


> Also muss ich jetzt nur die Ip-Adresse ändern z.B. in 192.168.1.6 oder so?



Insofern sie noch frei ist, wäre das ein guter Anfang  .


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen...

Bitte bleibt beim Thema. 

Gruß
Pain


----------

